# Stihl 009



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone know how to obtain a parts schematic for a Stihl 009 chainsaw? Also how to tune the carb?

Thanks!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Bryanser said:


> Does anyone know how to obtain a parts schematic for a Stihl 009 chainsaw? Also how to tune the carb?
> 
> Thanks!


For the carb, go the the manufacturers site and select the Service/Aftermarket tab, both zama and walbro have great info about their carbs. Have a good one. Geo
www.zamacarb.com
www.walbro.com


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Thanks. Now if I could only figure out how the spring in the throttle trigger fits back together. Any suggestions?


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

see if this helps you

http://www.naltic.com/partsbreakdowns/009_Parts_List.pdf


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Thanks duffer72!


----------

